# Winter Rims



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I have question, hopefully someone can help me. I need drive my 2003 Spec-V in the winter. I was hopeing to fix up old Mitsubishi Pick-up, this winter but it does not look as if this will happen. So now it seems that I will have to get a another set of rims for my car. I'm sure the stock 17" 's won't handle to well in the snow. So my point is can I pick up just any model or style rim from a junk yard? Maybe put a set of snows on a older set of smaller nissan rims. Is this possible? Someone please give me a idea.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

TMQ79 said:


> *I have question, hopefully someone can help me. I need drive my 2003 Spec-V in the winter. I was hopeing to fix up old Mitsubishi Pick-up, this winter but it does not look as if this will happen. So now it seems that I will have to get a another set of rims for my car. I'm sure the stock 17" 's won't handle to well in the snow. So my point is can I pick up just any model or style rim from a junk yard? Maybe put a set of snows on a older set of smaller nissan rims. Is this possible? Someone please give me a idea. *


should be able to find some S-ER 16" wheels on eBay fer cheep... that's a *little* better... might be able to find some 15" steelies, too, but i'm not sure they'll fit. anyone know for sure?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

find something 15" or larger with a 4x114.3 bolt pattern


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

go get some GXE wheels, or the se-r 16", or the '00 se wheels, they'll all do fine, smaller wheels will have trouble clearing the larger spec-v brakes, so you need to make sure they'll fit, another option could be to just go to discount or something and buy snowtires and have them mount it on some steelies, or some cheap alloys.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_" ... get some GXE wheels, or the SE-R 16", or the '00 SE wheels, they'll all do fine, smaller wheels will have trouble clearing the larger Spec-V brakes, so you need to make sure they'll fit."_

*Silspec86*, are you saying the 15" steelies _will_ or _won't_ fit?

I was going to try some local salvage yards ... but I may just get a set of 4 from the Tire Rack. They aren't that expensive ... and you'd think _they_ will know what will or won't fit for sure. 

I want to mount 4 studded Nokia Hakka-1s on my '03 Spec to get me through the Upstate NY winters.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

Everyone thanks for the responses. I just completed a a purchase of 4 15" steel rims and 4 snow tires. Total order with FedEx shipping under $400. I'm pretty happy i guess.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i dunno if 15" ers will fit, you'll need to make sure, do some mesuring.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I hope they will. I Bought what the "Tire Rack" web site recommend. I hope they know what they are talking about.


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*let me know if they fit*

I saw the 15'' steelie rims on tire rack for 40 a piece and blizzaks to go along with them but cost to my door was going to be over 500. What tire package did you get that only costed under 400? I know if I dont set my car up we will have another bad winter.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is the details of my order. 

QTY SIZE & DESCRIPTION AVAILABILITY PRICE EA. 
4 15x6 4-114 nissan st new In Stock $40.00 
16 Required lugnut for vehicle In Stock N/C 
4 195/60SR-15 Firestone Winterforce SL In Stock $45.00 
4 Mount and balance - no charge 


Shipping Method: FEDEX 3 DAY EXPRESS SAVER 
Shipping Out of: Delaware 

Order Total: $399.80 

Vehicle: 03 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Thanks for the info*

I will have to order me up a set. I was curious if you had bolted them on the car yet to make sure they fit or not. 

Thanks again


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, I would like to know the same. I'm gonna order 4 steel rims from the Tire Rack ... but not the tires. I'm gonna get 4 Nokian Hakkapelita tires locally ... probably stud them as well!!


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

No I have not bolted them on yet. But as soon as I do I will l let you all know if they do fit.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought a set of 15" American Racing Equipment wheels for my Spec from www.summitracing.com for $110 each and paired them up with some Kelly snow tires. For everything, I paid a little over $600. Wheels will last forever, tires should last for at least five winters.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

Bolted the 15" Stellies on today... Perfect fit. Good enough to get me through the winters.


----------



## audio1der (Jul 14, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *i dunno if 15" ers will fit, you'll need to make sure, do some mesuring. *


Unless you have an '04 with the Brembo's, a 15" will clear the brakes just fine.(just like my SE, with the same brakes ...)


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Cool. Now all I have to do is figure out if i want to get them out of a salvage yard or from the Tire Rack?

And do I go with the Hakka 2s or the Hakka Qs??


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update!
I will be sure to order me up a set. Tomorrow the car goes in for the recall so after that I will have to give ol' tire rack a call. 

Thanks again for the info TMQ79
Glad to hear they fit well.


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

I too have considered the 15" solution from Tirerack.com. I have heard that changing the overall diameter of the rim and tire might have adverse effects on the car. Can anyone confirm or dispel this myth???


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

As long as the circumference ends up the same, you should not have any trouble. Even if it is off by a few percent, it will just cause the speedometer to be off a little.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

^^^ that's something so many people look over

everyone always says "if you get bigger/smaller rims your speedometer will be off", but all you do is get a different size sidewall to compensate and it works out the exact same.


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

cool, thanks for the input on that one..


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Found a tire diameter calc.*

I wanted to see exactly how close the two tires were in diameter and they are .4 inches off. The 195 60 15 is the shorter tire diameter between stock and winter. I used this formula at this site. http://www.rx7turboturbo.com/robrobinette/tire_diameter.htm.

Hope it helps everybody! 

I did order a set of the Winterforce and they are on the way!


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*handles like poop*

I bolted on the Winterforce rims and for the first few hundred miles the car was a sloppy pig. My mom has a 93 sentra with 13 inch rims and tires and it handles better. I aired the tires up to 42 , max is 44, and it handled better of course. I cant wait for spring to come back so I can bolt the 17's back on!!


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

SilverBullitt03 said:


> I bolted on the Winterforce rims and for the first few hundred miles the car was a sloppy pig. My mom has a 93 sentra with 13 inch rims and tires and it handles better. I aired the tires up to 42 , max is 44, and it handled better of course. I cant wait for spring to come back so I can bolt the 17's back on!!


Really??? 

I bought the exact same tire and rims and I think my car handles fine. I believe mire are @ 44psi. But I still can't wait for spring. I love the look of the 17's.

Did you buy hub caps?


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nope, I didnt bother wasting 20 bucks on hubcaps. I used the stock lug nuts on it also because of their closed face. Kinda resembles a cop car with the silver and black rims. I used a digital caliper to measure and make sure that they would work on there, the lugnuts that is. My car is handling better now seeing that the silicone has come out of the rubber to some extent. I spanked up on a stupid honda CRX with the big ol can and wing on it. I cracked it up to triple digits LOL. 

I totally agree on wanting the 17's back on, I can't wait for spring time to roll around.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Got my rims and wheel covers from the Tire Rack a couple days ago. 

I always look at winter in theses parts as a time to stop pretending I'm a drag or road racer ... and become a rallying champ! 

I ordered 185/65R15s for my Spec. I know they aren't gonna be anything like the stock rims and tires ... but when we've got 6" of snow on the streets and it ain't showin' any sign of lettin' up, they'll be the cat's ass. 

April will come soon enough and I'll go back to the summer set-up.


----------



## SomaPusher (Aug 22, 2002)

I have a set of 16" rims off a '01 SE for sale $250 + shipping. Rims are in very good shape no curb rash.

-Eddie


----------



## pureimport (Nov 24, 2003)

got a question and its related to winter tires.

Are 185/65/15 tires + 15" rims 
too big to put on for the winter if the car came w/
185/65/14 tires + 14"rims????

and what thes bolt pattern im looking for a 15"

BTW the car is a 02 sentra gxe

any replies would be appreciatd


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*pureimport*, I can't hep you with bolt pattern ... but that'd by an easy one for any true Nissan guru.

What you need to keep close is the overall circumferance of the wheel & tire combo. You can see how the difference in sizes works out using this sort of on-line tire size calculator:

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

By inputting different widths and profiles, you can find a number of close matches.

But remember, with snow tires, narrow is better. They tend to go through the snow and bite underneath. Wide tires ride up on the snow and slip n' slide. That's why I went with 185s.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Well, it was just a few hours before that big (18” deep) snow storm hit the Northeast that *Bror* finally put his snow tires on the '03 Sentra SE-R Spec-V.

He got 15” x 6” rims (with cheesy decorative covers) from the Tire Rack for $46ea + S&H and had them sitting around for a while before he bought the tires. Considering the experiences he’s had had with snow tires over a couple decades, some web research on possible sizes and an in-depth consultation with his tire dealer, the incomparable Crazee Larry, *Bror* came to the conclusion that he’d get 185/65R15 Hakkapelita2s … with stuudds ... for all 4 corners. 

Now, the stock tire size on his Sentra Spec-V is an almost ridiculous 215/45ZR17. So, *Bror* knew he was going to get a very different ride and cornering feel with the snows … nothing nearly as impressive as the factory tires and rims.

So, after having put a couple hundred miles on them, are they noisy?

Yep. 

Does the car now corner like an ordinary econobox?

Yep.

Does the car ride nice and smooth?

Nope.

Does *Bror* regret getting such an aggressive winter set-up?

Not on your effin’ life!! 

Because the storm hit on a weekend, he was driving around Monday and Tuesday on dry pavement. He didn’t get a chance to test them thoroughly. However, his driveway and a couple parking lots had an inch of frozen snow and crust on them and a few brake and acceleration tests showed how awesome these things are going to be when the going gets tough. Using the old set-up, he got stuck at the end of his driveway in just 1/2" of freezing rain accumulation. 

So, a word of caution to all you people driving around in prissy poseur SUVs wearing pathetic “no-season” tires. Better get outta the way when you see *Bror’s* black, mean machine bearing down on you in the rear view mirror!!


----------



## swenard (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey guys,

I am new to this forum. As I just purchased my first Nissan the other day. I bought a 04 Sentra spec-v with the Brembo package. I don't even take delivery of it until the 31st. I too, want to put some snow tires and rims on it, preferrably before I pick it up,but I have no idea what size of rim will fit.

Any suggestions?

The dealer is going to buy them and put them on for me, but they say I need 17" aluminum rims($2000 with dunlop graspics) Does this sound right?


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i know everyone is worried about their spec wheels, but they arent chrome and snow and salt with chrome affects the wheel the most. How much damage could it cause? But then u guys up in ny who r constantly in a foot of snow, i guess id do it too. I live in md, so just everyone once in a while we get some snow, so im not gonna purchase winter wheels


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

swenard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. As I just purchased my first Nissan the other day. I bought a 04 Sentra spec-v with the Brembo package. I don't even take delivery of it until the 31st. I too, want to put some snow tires and rims on it, preferrably before I pick it up,but I have no idea what size of rim will fit.
> 
> ...



no, it sounds right if you want to pay the dealership 400 bucks extra...

you should get some snowtires, i live in buffalo, so i know the weather we get. if you want style, tirerack has 17 in alloys and blizzaks for about 900 US, but you can go as low as 15 in to save on cost... I know there is an exchange rate, but thats about 23% now, 2000 is a sh*t ton of $$$ for the dealership to charge you. Id give tirerack a call about specific pakages for your car, they will ship them mounted and balenced to your door, then you just pay a garage 15 bucks to swap rims/tires.

(888) 541-1777

this is tireracks # for info on winter applications for a spec V with brembos they want you to call them. Id make the call then tell your dealer to bvlow you on the 2 grand


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_" ... if you want style, Tire Rack has 17" in alloys and Blizzaks for about $900US, but you can go as low as 15" in to save on cost ..."_

It's not just about saving money. You need to go narrower with a snow tire for more "bite" of the messy surface. And narrower means using a narrower rim. Wider tires ride up on the snow, slipping and sliding all over the place. 

I know they make them, but I can't imagine buying snows in the stock 17" size. Yes, you are getting a more appropriate tread pattern with the snows, but they will only be a touch more effective. 

Look at World Rally Championship (WRC) cars when they run in Sweden in February. They have 300hp and all-wheel-drive and they use VERY skinny wheels and tires ... usually heavily studded depending on the surface.


----------

